# SPOOKY SOUNDS from the DARK SIDE



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Dear Halloween-Fan.


Now Available, the first Horror-Atmospheric Dark Soundscape CD
"SPOOKY SOUNDS from the DARK SIDE" special for your Haunt Yard or other Halloween-Events. Most used from Halloween Haunters for the Haunt Yards in the backround. Over 52 Minutes of spooky sounds of terror.

Enter the realms of the shadow, through your spirit`s cabinet of mirrors.
There where the creatures of the night join the ghosts, witches and demons from the darker side in their dance of the dead.
There where reality turns to a gloomy fog of dread, it drags you deep down into the world of your hidden fears, down into the darkest abyss of your soul. SPOOKY SOUNDS from the DARK SIDE.

Enjoy this great ultimate "horror-atmosfear" CD. Much asked for.

"SPOOKY SOUNDS from the DARK SIDE" is available in Germany shops but you can send us a E-Mail with your order. We ship the CD worldwide. 
Send us a E-Mail at:

[email protected]


YOU CAN FIND A SHORT CLIP OF THE CD HERE:
YouTube - Spooky Sounds from the Dark Side


CD Cover:










HAPPY HALLOWEEN

LABEL:
Omni-MediaSound Germany
Armin Wenzl e.K.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Do you have any sound clips I would like to hear some tracks?


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

You can download hear a sample here:
http://people.freenet.de/spookysounds/spookysounds01.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Had this site & cd bookmarked for the longest time,was wondering if it would ever see a finished cd for sale. How much & S/H - CA.(94080). The clip sounds interesting,Thanx.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Please send Omni-Media-Sound a E-Mail with your request:

[email protected]


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds great. Ove the YouTube sample videoas well.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

WorldWide Shipping 
Consumer-Price for Private usings only:
Totally Price (including Shiping) $30,99
Business-Price for all Commercial & Business usings:
Totally Price (including Shiping) $69,99

Send us a Mail with your special order at:
[email protected]


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

hauntedbalcony said:


> WorldWide Shipping
> Consumer-Price for Private usings only:
> Totally Price (including Shiping) $30,99
> Business-Price for all Commercial & Business usings:
> ...


sounds kinda expensive, why not have a paid download site???


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

hauntedbalcony said:


> WorldWide Shipping
> Consumer-Price for Private usings only:
> Totally Price (including Shiping) $30,99
> Business-Price for all Commercial & Business usings:
> ...


Whoa. That is way expensvie. What are the CDs made out of? Gold?


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

The Price including Shipping from Germany too USA is $30,99 and you can used the CD for your Haunt Yard.

$69,99 is for Commercial & Business usings Only.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

i like the cover. looks a lot like pumpkinrots witches?










By jrzmac at 2007-08-28


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Yes. The pictures are from Pumpkinrot. We have the permission too use his pictures for the CD Cover. His Halloween Pictures was perfect for the "Spooky SOunds from the Dark Side" CD Cover. We love his Pictures.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I am interested in your CD & have payed $15 for a couple of halloween SFX cd's before (with S/H) but with these overseas shipping,ouch. I have bought overseas on EBay & understand the high shipping charges, but for a music cd.......you might not sell these here in the states. I think that you might want to consider an online purchase & download, could give you the pos sales advantage- i would love to ad this to my Halloween collection,but not for $30.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

The NEW Price for "Spooky Sounds from the Dark Side" including Shipping is $27,99


----------

